# Lakeland show brag



## may (Nov 2, 2007)

If I start withyippeeeeeee!! you will understand why when I tell you Mazpahs Mischief Maker (Missy) did her Mum proud today she won her Open class got B.O.B her first CC and went on to get an all red card day
I'm over the moon


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

a big congrate's to you both


----------



## Angeli (Jun 2, 2008)

:d:d:d Excellent News And Well Done :d:d:d


----------



## Rraa (Apr 15, 2008)

Wooooooo hoooooo! Well done little Missy - fantastic day out for May and Red Card day for the little damsel with all the rosettes 

What a pretty kitty - so glad you had a successful day, May.  Congratulations.


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*WTG May & Missy*


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

YAYHAYAH-go on MISSPOT! ABOUT TIME TOO_YOU GORGEOUS LITTLE BEAUTYOH MAY_WHATS TO SAY_YOU DID IT AGAIN LOVEC'MON THE BLUES


----------



## Emstarz (May 20, 2008)




----------



## janet001 (Apr 30, 2008)

Well done!! you must be so proud


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Well done May - a great achievement and well deserved.

It certainly was a busy show and nice to see such a lot of the general public visiting. There were certainly a lot of nice cats there and well done also to the Birman who went on to win Overall BIS Pedigree and the Best in Show household pet.

Shame about the weather though!


----------



## Sungold-Bengals (Mar 10, 2008)

Welldone & congratulations !!!!!!!!!!!!!iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## Maxwell (Feb 19, 2008)

excellent news...
well done both of you....
bet your still smiling!!


----------

